# Fondant Potatoes aka Pommes Fondant



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

*Fondant Potatoes aka Pommes Fondant*

For best results Fondant potatoes are best done with a large starchy potato like Russet or Idaho.
The starches soak up the butter and broth yielding a smooth creamy texture inside full savory goodness.

Peel the taters and cut them into rough cylinders with flat ends, all about the same height, I went about 1-1/2" - 2".
I trim each end off an average sized potato and then cut it in half, two nice pieces.
You'll need 2-4 pieces per person.

Preheat your oven to 350°, and grab an oven safe frying pan, e.g. 12" cast iron.
You should be able to cook enough for six people in a 12" pan.

Over high heat, add some some type of fat/oil (bacon grease is my choice) and fry them hot and fast like a scallop on both sides till beautifully browned and crisp.
Reduce the heat to med-low and add a very generous amount of butter (3/4 to 1 stick) and several sprigs of either fresh thyme or rosemary.
Also add some chopped garlic.
Saute for another five minutes, while shaking and tilting that pan, splash that flavor around.
Be sure to spoon some over the tops too and then hit them with plenty of salt and pepper.








Now add some vegetable or chicken stock, about a third of the way up the sides of the taters and then transfer to the preheated oven to cook.
In about 30-40 minutes they'll be tender, and they'll have soaked up most of that butter and stock.
It's hard to overcook these.







Spoon what's left across the tops again and serve.
Be prepared to say, "Wow, these are fantastic!" and listen to the compliments.







As for all those leftover slices of tater from trimming these down? Save them and cook fried taters for breakfast.


----------



## tbern (Aug 7, 2022)

those look so good, thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 7, 2022)

Yummy!

- Jason


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks, John. I read this in your other thread about the ribs and was thinking that I need to do these. By the way, I like the mango sauce idea, may have to try an duplicate that, as well...


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 7, 2022)

Ok, you got me. Already got inner in the works for today but this is gonna get done real soon. Thanks so much for posting Chile!!

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks guys, what a great potato recipe, very very tasty.
The French have always had it going on when it comes to cooking.

I wish I'd taken the time pay closer attention to my glaze ingredient proportions, but I'm sure I can recreate it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Ok, you got me. Already got inner in the works for today but this is gonna get done real soon. Thanks so much for posting Chile!!
> 
> Robert


They're dynamite Robert, my pleasure.
I'm surprised I waited this long to try the recipe, and happy I finally did.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks great chile. I’ve posted these as “melting potatoes “ because when I add the stock to the hot pan the appear to melt,,,, oh and I use duck fat for frying. These are especially delicious potatoes. Big like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks great chile. I’ve posted these as “melting potatoes “ because when I add the stock to the hot pan the appear to melt,,,, oh and I use duck fat for frying. These are especially delicious potatoes. Big like.


I've seen either you or someone else, here or elsewhere, post Melting Potatoes

Duck fat would truly make these orgasmic.
Bacon grease was good, but duck fat... Yeah.
As should using a stock full of fatty gelatin or incorporating an unflavored gelatin into a stock.


----------



## DougE (Aug 7, 2022)

Those gotta be out of this world good!

I've been aiming to make these for a while but keep forgetting about them until someone else on here posts them. Maybe this time I'll remember.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

DougE said:


> Those gotta be out of this world good!
> 
> I've been aiming to make these for a while but keep forgetting about them until someone else on here posts them. Maybe this time I'll remember.


They are.
I taste tested a small one and I was like, "Wow!".
Mother-n-law tried one, her eyes rolled back and she swooned a bit.
My 13yr'ol daughter simply said, "You're making these again, right." It wasn't a question.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 7, 2022)

Text book execution!! Looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 7, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> As should using a stock full of fatty gelatin or incorporating an unflavored gelatin into a stock.


That would be a good add to, but just the duck fat carries them over the top. The gelatin would be straight up nirvana.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Great job, Chile. Pommes Fondant are a favorite of ours, and have been our go-to potato side dish for many years.

There are several ways to make the dish, but I pretty much follow the procedure that you've used. I normally use Yukon Gold potatoes, but Russets are fine. For searing, I typically use duck fat, but, when they're available, I've also used goose fat, and even, schmalz. Following the sear, I add some good white wine, then reduce that until it's pretty much gone. Then comes the stock, with some unflavored gelatin added. For thre butter, I use clarified, or ghee. For herbs, thyme is always present and, depending upon the main course the potatoes are being served with, I may also use rosemary. 

Again, a great job and a nice presentation, as well.


----------



## Newglide (Aug 8, 2022)

Man those look awesome.
Those are going on the to do list


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2022)

Dang Chili those spuds look delicious! We eat a ton of potato’s & will definitely give your recipe a try. CI potato’s are a staple here!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 17, 2022)

I think the day has finally come.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2022)

This two pan batch served 8 people.
I was able to fit both pans in the same oven.


----------

